
The psychology and biology of gifted children and highly intelligent people - Anon84
https://the-big-ger-picture.blogspot.com/2019/09/the-psychology-and-biology-of-gifted.html
======
c0nducktr
Anon84, can you explain why you felt this was valuable to post?

This seems to be a random blogspot article, posted by someone with no real
accreditation, advocating junk science. Why bring it to HN?

Edit: I'm serious, I really want a actual answer here. Downvoting doesn't make
my curiosity go away.

~~~
lidHanteyk
For those of us with silly (>160) IQ, sometimes life is not very pleasant:

* Incorrectly diagnosed with ADHD, medicated without consent * Forced into special-needs and Talented/Gifted programs * Incorrectly diagnosed with autism, incorrectly diagnosed with OCD, incorrectly diagnosed with psychopathy

It would be nice to know why these things happen. There's not enough of us to
form a good representative class, and yet I read the OP and notice 11/14 boxes
ticked for me.

There are other reports of similar patterns [0][1]. This isn't isolated. The
original article's hypothesis may be complete bunk; it's likely not right
simply because it's too short and simple to be right. But those first few
paragraphs are a pattern that those certain few of us will always recognize.

[0] [http://prometheussociety.org/wp/articles/the-
outsiders/](http://prometheussociety.org/wp/articles/the-outsiders/)

[1] [http://polymatharchives.blogspot.com/2015/01/the-
inappropria...](http://polymatharchives.blogspot.com/2015/01/the-
inappropriately-excluded.html)

~~~
c0nducktr
Looking back now, I feel I responded too harshly last night. It was late and I
was tired.

I have more to say on the topic but cannot take the time to write it out at
the moment. I may edit this later, if I have time.

------
gnicholas
> _Here are some traits gifted kids typically display, that have little to do
> with cognition:_

The listed traits, which range from looking young or "unisex" to being clumsy
and liking video games, seem to have no grounding in research, polling, or
anything else. Did the author just make up this list?

~~~
tlarkworthy
Indeed, based around their children. Height is positively correlated with IQ
[https://www.google.com/amp/s/medicalxpress.com/news/2014-03-...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/medicalxpress.com/news/2014-03-genetic-
link-height-iq.amp) Not negatively as suggested by article.

------
oceanghost
I have no idea what my IQ might be. But, this all seems very, very familiar to
me.

------
ltbarcly3
This lends credibility (the graph) to something I've always suspected, ESFJ's
tend to be dumb.

Before anyone argues, intelligence within each personality type is a bell
curve. If you have less people at the top, it means the average is lower, or
the standard deviation is lower, or both. So either they are dumber on
average, or they are more average on average, or both.

Why do I care? Just a random thought I had.

